# FEL bucket won't stay tipped



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

The bucket on my FEL starts visibly tilting back the second I let off of the valve lever. It started happening pretty fast, not coming on real gradual like I would expect if it was the cylinders needing to rebuilt. The more weight I have in the bucket, the faster it tips. I'm wondering if it could be a valve issue. Is there any way to tell if it's the hydraulic cylinders or the valve? It's a Cross valve that is about 5 years old and probably has about 300 hours of loader use. I do occasionally ask a lot of it, using a bucket mount bail spear for moving 800+ lb bales. It looks like this one http://northernhydraulics.net/catal...alves/cross-sba22-double-spool-valve-676.html


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds like the spool valve is leaking.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree about spool,also check your disconnects/fittings.


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

My brother suggested switching the hoses so the boom is controlled by the tilt valve (I'm told I have them backwards anyway, with the boom being closes to me), if the boom won't hold position then it must be the valve.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Your brother's suggestion is a good one. If the problem moves to the lift arms when you change the hoses, then the valve is most certainly at fault. If the problem stays with the tilt arms, then the problem lies there. I'd say its probably in the valve because even if the cylinders were leaking, they wouldn't tip the bucket back if the lever is in the neutral position. If a spool valve in your control assembly is leaking, then oil can bypass the valve and get to the cylinders. They are usually pretty easy to rebuild. There's a series of O-rings on the spool that need replacing. I've rebuilt several of them over the years. You usually take the rear cap off, disconnect the control lever from the spool, and push/tap the valve out the back of the control block. Replace the o-rings, and then lube it up good with oil and reinstall it in the block, making sure you don't roll or damage the o-rings in the process.


----------

